# Con stories.



## Sai_Wolf (May 5, 2011)

So this is my first thread outside of R&R. I'm not sure how to feel about that.

Anyway, Con stories. Horror stories to be more precise. We've all joked and lamented that furry cons aren't exactly bastions of vacations to bring a kid too (though some furries do it anyway).

I'll start the ball rolling with two anecdotes from friends who are not part of this forum. 

The first one was at either at Anthrocon or MFM, I don't remember which he said. Said friend was on the verge of sleep in someone's room, when he witnessed something rather unusual.

There was a drunken guy who shambled in, opened up the room owner's drawer and pissed all over the clothes. He zipped up and fell asleep on the bed. The room owner, who was a tall cross dresser, comes in and sees the piss stained clothes. In a fury, the owner proceeds to not only piss all over the guy on the bed, but to fill up a mountain dew bottle and throw it at his face to explode everywhere. Then he/she storms out.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The next incident, involving said same friend, was definitely at AnthroCon. Having utilized a luggage cart to carry an ailing friend to the bathroom for some post booze hurls, my friend was busy in said bathroom keeping his friend from drowning in his own puke. 

Well, a babyfur enters (he could tell it was a babyfur by the crinkle) and surveys the scene. Despite seeing my friend assisting the poor drunk bastard, he asks my friend point blank with a shit eating grin "I need assistance. Could you....change me?" Needless to say, my friend's reaction was not a good one.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Continuing on with the same friend, at that Anthrocon, he's the unlucky bastard I know that got to run into ShaddoWolfess. The only thing at the time was that he didn't know anything about the sick fuck. He was just some old creepy guy _that would not leave my friend alone._. Any attempt at "Hey, I gotta go" was met with more inane drivel. 

I only found out about this after showing my friend the article on Dramatica. 

Him: "Oh fuck. Wait. Go back to his face...I FUCKING RAN INTO THAT GUY. HE..TRIED TO TOUCH ME." /dirtydirtydirtydirty. (ShadoWhatever had tried to hug my friend goodbye, which was skillfully evaded.)



That's all I got for now. Sadly, my own only con experience didn't net any worthy stories for the heart of this thread. So what's say you, FAF? Any horror stories from cons?


----------



## Fay V (May 5, 2011)

this is already a thread my friend, go to the convention thread.


----------



## Sai_Wolf (May 5, 2011)

Fay V said:


> this is already a thread my friend, go to the convention thread.


 
I thought that was more of a generic story thread, and not so much horror? If not, my apologies.


----------



## Fay V (May 5, 2011)

It turned into a generic story thread because it made cons sound awful I guess. still this ought to be in the convention section anyway.


----------



## Sai_Wolf (May 5, 2011)

Ah well, Mods a move then.


----------

